# Rappels



## Voilatoutleblabla19 (25 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour. Sous ios13 j’ai mis à jour les rappels sans faire très attention. Du coup ça ne se synchronise plus sous mon iMac qui ne peut pas supporter la dernière version de macOS. Que puis je faire pour retrouver la synchronisation svp ? Merci !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Octobre 2019)

Ce que j’ai fait, c’est que j’ai supprimé mes rappels de iCloud sur le MBP. De fait, je n’utilise plus le MBP mais mon iPad Pro...
Mais les rappels sont super longs à S’afficher et à se synchroniser sur mon Watch Series 4...
Pareil si j’utilise Fantastical.
Je pense que j’aurais dû attendre avant de faire la MAJ...
WatchOS 5 fonctionnait tres bien... Ça m’apprendra...


----------



## iCoco (8 Juillet 2021)

Je réponds à ce "vieux" post. Ça devient pénible, ces problèmes de synchronisation qui ne se font plus sous prétexte qu'un de nos appareils n'est plus du dernier cri. Je cherche une alternative à Rappels, car j'ai perdu ma liste de rappels sur mon iPhone 6 qui est trop vieux et n'a donc plus le droit de synchroniser avec mon MBP.

Oh, suis-je bête ! Peut-être qu'Apple veut que je change mon iPhone, tout simplement


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2021)

iCoco a dit:


> Ça devient pénible, ces problèmes de synchronisation qui ne se font plus sous prétexte qu'un de nos appareils n'est plus du dernier cri.


Disons qu'il faut à peu près adéquation entre les iBidules et le Mac.
Mon iPhone 6 (sous iOS 12) communique toujours très bien avec mes Mac sous High Sierra et sous Mojave.


----------



## iCoco (8 Juillet 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Disons qu'il faut à peu près adéquation entre les iBidules et le Mac.
> Mon iPhone 6 (sous iOS 12) communique toujours très bien avec mes Mac sous High Sierra et sous Mojave.


Bingo, j’ai changé mon MBP 2010 pour un 2015 avec Big Sur.
Ah, suis-je bête (again) ? Apple voulait peut-être que je garde le vieux MBP


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2021)

iCoco a dit:


> Bingo, j’ai changé mon MBP 2010 pour un 2015 avec Big Sur.


Le problème vient sûrement de là, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour trouver la bonne info (par exemple, j'ai vu que "Les itinéraires en véhicule électrique nécessitent un iPhone exécutant iOS 14", mais je trouve rien de spécifique pour Rappels…).


----------



## iCoco (8 Juillet 2021)

Il y a aussi Messages qui était parfaitement synchronisé entre les deux, sans l'activer pour iCloud. Désormais, sur le Mac, les conversations non-iPhone (celles en vert) n'affichent plus le nom du contact, mais seulement le numéro de téléphone, ce qui est très pratique 
Je ne sais pas l'impact de l'*activation sur iCloud*, alors je me méfie.
Je suis un ancien du gaz , mac depuis le début (LC630) et je les connais bien. On aime, mais des fois, on aimerait qu'ils se comportent plus correctement, ils gagneraient quand même leur vie...

Pour Rappels, je cherche une alternative fiable.


----------

